# Three maine coons



## lestroischats

Hello 

I just wanted to post some pictures of my pretty kittens! We currently have one adored maine coon girl, and are due to pick up two little MC boys in May (we wanted one more cat to keep her company, and ended up falling in love with two...). I went to visit the breeder yesterday (the lovely Julie at Jemahan, who has been amazing) and took a load of pictures of them, so I thought I would make one big post and show them all off!

Our maine coon girl is called Dinah (from DMMaine). She's a red, white with silver, 6 months old today. Click to embiggen!



 (I'm thinking about submitting this one for the breed society photo competition )

This is her this morning:



And the two boys! They're both from Jemahan (~Maine Coon Kittens for sale - Jemahan Maine Coons - UK based breeder of Maine Coon Cats. Males for Stud and Maine Coon Kittens for sale) and are currently living with Julie since they're only 8 and 9 weeks old  They're half brothers and real beauties. I can't wait to pick them up because Dinah doesn't like being left on her own.

 (his eye is fine, by the way, it's just water)





Hope you like 'em!


----------



## tylow

Absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo

:scared: 3 :lol: Dinah is lovely :001_wub: & the boys look purrrrrrrrrrrfect any names yet?


----------



## hobbs2004

OMG - she is adorable!!! :001_wub: She will boss the boys around, no doubt 

And I think you should def enter that one picture - it is stunning.


----------



## lestroischats

Dally Banjo said:


> :scared: 3 :lol: Dinah is lovely :001_wub: & the boys look purrrrrrrrrrrfect any names yet?


The silver is called Tybalt and the ginger Macavity (aka Trouble, Get Off, Stop Biffing Your Sister, etc)



hobbs2004 said:


> OMG - she is adorable!!! :001_wub: She will boss the boys around, no doubt
> 
> And I think you should def enter that one picture - it is stunning.


Thank you! She is a madam at times so I'm sure she'll give them what for. But having picked the two boys early and somewhat arbitrarily (we chose them at 4 weeks mainly on the basis that they were the two liveliest) we seem to have ended up with the two biggest and naughtiest in their respective litters so I think she'll have her hands full! And regarding the photo thank you again for the kind words, If do enjoy photography. She's very photogenic but hates the sound of the lens on the compact moving and starts squeaking when I get it out! I think I'll have to save for a DSLR with a USM lens I think so that it doesn't wind her up so much. Sigh! Cats eh, expensive hobby


----------



## ellie8024

i have only 1 word.... JEALOUS. they are stunning


----------



## Catlover2

I was on the verge of getting a full Maine Coon.....i LOVE them....then rescued our Maine Coon cross, Thomas O'Malley. I've just been looking at the website of your breeder and have fallen completely in love! Is 5 cats too many?


----------



## lestroischats

Catlover2 said:


> I was on the verge of getting a full Maine Coon.....i LOVE them....then rescued our Maine Coon cross, Thomas O'Malley. I've just been looking at the website of your breeder and have fallen completely in love! Is 5 cats too many?


Never  I think if my boyfriend had anything to do with it we would have come away with more (but since I was the one paying I put my foot down! :lol


----------



## kittykat

wow they are stunning :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## lestroischats

Just to add a picture from yesterday which I really liked:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: I wish Louie was that tidy he is currently playing with the pipe that goes into the drain from the washing machine


----------



## lestroischats

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: I wish Louie was that tidy he is currently playing with the pipe that goes into the drain from the washing machine


She once got stuck under the floorboards in the attic - wasn't bloody tidy then!! :scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo

lestroischats said:


> She once got stuck under the floorboards in the attic - wasn't bloody tidy then!! :scared:


:lol::lol::lol: nice


----------



## Maistaff

wow wow wow they are all simply stunning


----------



## Vixxen

enter the photos in the MC club photo comp! me and my mother run it and so far we do not have many entries


----------



## Dally Banjo

Vixxen said:


> enter the photos in the MC club photo comp! me and my mother run it and so far we do not have many entries


Oooooooooooops sorry forgot all about it & the form is sat right infront of me  will get some sent in


----------



## lestroischats

Vixxen said:


> enter the photos in the MC club photo comp! me and my mother run it and so far we do not have many entries


I didn't realise it was open yet! Thanks for the prod, I'll get on it this week


----------



## lestroischats

Cat babies arrived!


----------



## colliemerles

lestroischats said:


> Cat babies arrived!


oh my god, im in love!!!!!!!! they are more stunning than when we last see them, ME WANT ONE !!!!!!!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## metame

they are so adorable! i would love a maine coon!


----------



## DKDREAM

colliemerles said:


> oh my god, im in love!!!!!!!! they are more stunning than when we last see them, ME WANT ONE !!!!!!!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


I have to agree they are utterly beautiful ! I adore the silver boy.  the red is just as gorgeous too lol You have three beautiful cats


----------



## Izzie999

They are so gorgeous! you are so lucky,you are going to have so much fun with them all!

Im so jealous

Izzie


----------



## jenny armour

lovely babies their colours compliment each other


----------



## M&D

Lovely cats :001_wub: and nice photos


----------



## lestroischats

Thank you all  I'll continue posting snaps as they grow up


----------

